# Realtek HD audio + Win7 + Teufel E100, kein bass



## piopakk (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Habe windows 7 installiert und habe jetzt keinen ordentlichen bass mehr.

Habe mit alten und neuen realtek treiber versucht. Auch mit Windows XP neuinstallation. hilft alles nicht. Der bass hört sich sehr flach und leise an, sogar im realtek und windows test program.

Benutze onboard realtek sound auf der Gigabyte P55A-UD3. Alles ist mit den neusten treibern aktualisiert.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Januar 2010)

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...l-e300-gekauft-habe-aber-kein-bass-hilfe.html


----------



## piopakk (18. Januar 2010)

Yup, habe das link schon gelesen. Hat leider nicht geholfen.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Januar 2010)

Was wohl daran liegt, dass es dafür momentan keine Lösung gibt. Das Problem liegt in den Treibern und da bietet Realtek z.Z. keine adequarte Lösung an.


----------



## piopakk (18. Januar 2010)

glaube auch das es an den treibern liegt


----------



## xb@x360 (18. Januar 2010)

Es liegt an den Treibern. Genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch mit meinem E300 wie oben schon gepostet.

Ich hole mir jetzt eine neue Soundkarte ist der einzige Ausweg.

GrEETz


----------



## piopakk (18. Januar 2010)

aber neue soundkarte hilft glaube ich nicht, denn habe schon mit einer Creative X-fi karte versucht. Genau dieselben probleme. Glaube ehrlich gesagt das du kein bass mit einer asus karte bekommst..

Das problem liegt glaube ich auch bei microsofts sound steuerung, die egal der soundkarte, geladen werden.
Wir müssen wahrscheinlich auf einer service pack warten..


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (18. Januar 2010)

piopakk schrieb:


> aber neue soundkarte hilft glaube ich nicht, denn habe schon mit einer Creative X-fi karte versucht. Genau dieselben probleme. Glaube ehrlich gesagt das du kein bass mit einer asus karte bekommst..
> 
> Das problem liegt glaube ich auch bei microsofts sound steuerung, die egal der soundkarte, geladen werden.
> Wir müssen wahrscheinlich auf einer service pack warten..



falsch, ich betreibe ein Teufel CE300 an einer Asus Xonar D1 unter Windows 7...und Bass hab ich mehr als genug wenn ich das will  also bei mir funzt das alles tadellos.


----------



## piopakk (18. Januar 2010)

mann liest ja auch von einige leute in den foren, die realtek soundkarte oder x-fi karte benutzen und die mit win7 perfekten 5.1 sound haben. Manche haben anscheinend glück..

Das eine person perfekten sound mit asus karte hat, bedeutet noch lange nicht das es für alle tadellos funkt.

Ich sag ja nur.


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Januar 2010)

piopakk schrieb:


> aber neue soundkarte hilft glaube ich nicht, denn habe schon mit einer Creative X-fi karte versucht. Genau dieselben probleme. Glaube ehrlich gesagt das du kein bass mit einer asus karte bekommst..
> 
> Das problem liegt glaube ich auch bei microsofts sound steuerung, die egal der soundkarte, geladen werden.
> Wir müssen wahrscheinlich auf einer service pack warten..


 
Ich betreibe ebenfalls ein Teufel CE400 mit einer Asus Xonar D2X unter Win7 64Bit. Die Treiber funktionieren tatellos. Über fehlenden Bass, oder fehlende Kanäle kann ich nicht klagen. Auch der Klang ist sauber.

Du kannst die Treiberprobleme von Creativ und Realtek nicht automatisch auf Asus projekieren.


----------



## karmickoala (28. November 2011)

Mir ist klar, dass der Thread schon uralt ist. Ich möchte jedoch trotzdem beschreiben, wie ich das Problem gelöst habe;
Ich habe nach einer Windows neuinstallation ebenfalls gemerkt, dass der Bass nicht funktioniert (habe auch ne Realtek HD Audio).
Ich habe Windows daraufhin erneut installiert, dann die Chipsatztreiber installiert und *dann *erst die Soundkartentreiber. 
So sollte es bei jedem funktionieren.
Ach ja wenn ihr zuerst die Soundkartentreiber installiert und dann den Chipsatztreiber, habt ihrs verbockt und könnt Windoof praktisch von neuem draufschmeißen


----------

